# A Refresher on Robert Creamer and The Democrats ABILITY To STEAL Elections !!!!



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

Rigging the Election - Video I: Clinton Campaign and DNC Incite Violence at Trump Rallies - YouTube 

In 7 Days America Votes Once again to change the course of our REPUBLIC......
DO NOT LET THE CROOKS DO ONCE AGAIN WHAT THEY DID IN 2020 !!!!!

That includes complacent RHINO/REPUBLICANS !!!

Watch what is happening RIGHT NOW in BRAZIL, they attempted to install
a CRIMINAL into the PRESIDENCY and the Citizens of BRAZIL are NOT HAVING IT !!!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587323953164521472


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

Fascism/Tyranny Die when the TRUTH is exposed.


----------

